# Summer freeride snowboarding relatively near Irvine, Ca ?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Shasta. Fire up your quads, start at 4am, something like 5k vertical up and down. A classic summer descent.

Pickings are going to be slim this year in California from what I have seen. If the snow come late (and often it does) there might be several resorts still open in June. Look at Mammoth, and Tahoe areas to see what they are doing. Mammoth is often open in June so that is probably your best bet in Cali.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

If you choose a commercial flight option Timberline in MT.hood, OR will be open. I am not sure of the amount of terrain that they will have open, but it should be a somewhat short flight for you. I am going to be there early May, I hope conditions will be somewhat good.

But over all I agree with killclimbz your choices are going to be limited during June, most of the resort close in April, some stay open through May and by June there very few that manage to stay open. Although you are in luck since the west coast (OR, CA, WA) has a longer season than the rockies, mainly because of the higher water content of the snow it sticks more to the ground and bases build up quicker. So if their is snow it will be in your area, but to be honest I don't think any resort in CA will be open in June. Mammoth is reporting their spring fest to be from April 21 to may 18, but I am not sure if that is their closing day and usually they are the last to close in CA.


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

boardrider said:


> Hi fellow boarders,
> 
> Could anyone suggest what would be my best bet for:
> 
> ...


Hey I used to live on Irvine! Conditions at Bear Mountain are stabilizing now with the cooler temperatures so you should get some good snowboarding up there. I am headed up there this Sunday.


----------



## boardrider (Dec 17, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Shasta. Fire up your quads, start at 4am, something like 5k vertical up and down. A classic summer descent.
> 
> Pickings are going to be slim this year in California from what I have seen. If the snow come late (and often it does) there might be several resorts still open in June. Look at Mammoth, and Tahoe areas to see what they are doing. Mammoth is often open in June so that is probably your best bet in Cali.


Hi kc,
I'm not sure spirit chief Skell would like people snowboarding on his mountain.
Thanks for the sites' references.
Now I just have to keep my fingers crossed...
Bye,
Ron.


----------



## boardrider (Dec 17, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> If you choose a commercial flight option Timberline in MT.hood, OR will be open. I am not sure of the amount of terrain that they will have open, but it should be a somewhat short flight for you. I am going to be there early May, I hope conditions will be somewhat good.
> 
> ...


Hi SR,
I visited Mt. Hood during 1999's Summer, and it was pathetic: about 300 meters of snow open for two hours in early mornings 
Thanks for the detailed answer.
Happy trails,
BR.


----------



## boardrider (Dec 17, 2007)

tboooe said:


> Hey I used to live on Irvine! Conditions at Bear Mountain are stabilizing now with the cooler temperatures so you should get some good snowboarding up there. I am headed up there this Sunday.


Hi tboooe,
Unfortunately, I'm scheduled for a business trip to Irvine only in the Summer (I live in Israel)
Bye,
BR.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

I am sorry to hear the you had a bad time at MT.hood, I am going early may and they are still getting dumped on, they claim a base of 228" at the lodge and a total snowfall of 680". I hope conditions will be somewhat good got a new board I would like to try.

But to be honest your outlook for June in Cali looks about average, with your only option being Mammoth, Kirkwood is predicting a closing day of late April. So far Mammoth has received 320" and that is 104% of their normal snow for this time of the year. Time and weather will tell, Squaw in Tahoe received about 70" in April and early May.

Good luck. 

Have you ever been to Newe Ativ/Mount Hermon in Israel? I read about it in a powder magazine, the place looks pretty big.


----------



## boardrider (Dec 17, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> ...
> Have you ever been to Newe Ativ/Mount Hermon in Israel? I read about it in a powder magazine, the place looks pretty big.


Hi SR,

I go to the Hermon every year, usually after a snowstorm to catch some powder.
The thing with the Hermon is that the mountain is covered with stones (of all sizes) and once you go off-piste, your board is going to get hurt!
Once every 5-8 years we have an unusual season, when we have more than two meters of snow, and then it's okay but the rest of the time, 50-100 cm of snow is the norm.

For people from other countries, the experience could be great, because you could surf in Lake Kineret (Galilee) in the morning in your bathing suite, and snowboard at noon on the Hermon.

If you're ever in Israel (after a snowstorm on the Golan heights), a visit to the Hermon is definitely worth the trip.

Bye,
BR.

P.S.: good luck with the new board.
P.P.S.: powder magazine probably used some photographic wizardry because the Hermon is quite a small site. It would take you less than a day to do all the pistes (if all are open, that is


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

boardrider said:


> Hi kc,
> I'm not sure spirit chief Skell would like people snowboarding on his mountain.
> Thanks for the sites' references.
> Now I just have to keep my fingers crossed...
> ...


I was kind of joking about Shasta as it is a big outing with out lifts. That said, I think the spirit chief is just fine with people skiing/riding Shasta. Hundreds of people do it each year, and there is a guide service. It is considered one of the grand classic summer descents in North America.

Arapahoe Basin in Colorado will be open until sometime in June. Generally the first week is when they close, mostly due to lack of business not snow. I think Snowbird in Utah will have some lifts spinning in June too. Utah got a good pounding of snow, so it's probably a good bet.


----------



## boardrider (Dec 17, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> I was kind of joking about Shasta as it is a big outing with out lifts. That said, I think the spirit chief is just fine with people skiing/riding Shasta. Hundreds of people do it each year, and there is a guide service. It is considered one of the grand classic summer descents in North America.
> 
> Arapahoe Basin in Colorado will be open until sometime in June. Generally the first week is when they close, mostly due to lack of business not snow. I think Snowbird in Utah will have some lifts spinning in June too. Utah got a good pounding of snow, so it's probably a good bet.


I wasn't aware that the Shasta remark would actually be worth considering: I'll look into the guide service you mention. :thumbsup:
Thanks for the Shasta, Snowbird and A-Basin references: now it's research time. 
Bye,
BR.


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

I just found out that Big Bear will probably close in last April. I heard the 16th to be exact.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Whistler/Blackcomb summer boarding on the glacier is open from June.9 until July.27


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

boardrider said:


> Hi fellow boarders,
> 
> Could anyone suggest what would be my best bet for:
> 
> ...


What about Sierra at Tahoe, is it still snowy there that late in the game? YouTube - Big Air at Sierra at Tahoe


----------

